# first time towing boat to Lake MI



## shanem (Jul 26, 2014)

Hello, my name is Shane. I will be heading up north to the Traverse City area this weekend and would like to get into some salmon for the first time!
I've been thinking about towing my boat from the Detroit metro area - I'm a bass fisherman so I have an 18' aluminum bass boat. 
I am not wanting to troll for salmon as I do not have any trolling gear nor do I have any rod holders on my boat - I am just looking to cast for them for the time being. From reading the available posts on here and other forums, Platte Bay is the best place to go to cast for salmon, correct? 
To fish Platte bay, where is the best place to launch my boat?
What do I need to bring as far as baits and such? 
Is Platte Bay pretty protected from the west, south, and east winds?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

The best lauch, when its open enough, is at the mouth of the Platte. Bring waders and help. Do a thorough investigation before you launch to see if you can make it out and even tougher... back in. They usually dredge this week most every year. I dont know if it has been done this year or not. 
My brother launched his 16' with an 85 hp on it and barely made it on Sat. Launching an 18' would require it be dredged and perfect conditions. 
If it's not dredged you would have to make the 12 mile run North from Frankfort. Again with an 18' deep v requires perfect conditions. Not sure how deep yours is but I would be very hesitant.
If you do try it stay way away from the point between east bay and west bay. It's loaded with large rocks and can be treacherous. 
When it comes to the great lakes there's no shame in being a fair weather fisherman!!


----------



## glucas (Aug 27, 2013)

shanem said:


> Hello, my name is Shane. I will be heading up north to the Traverse City area this weekend and would like to get into some salmon for the first time!
> I've been thinking about towing my boat from the Detroit metro area - I'm a bass fisherman so I have an 18' aluminum bass boat.
> I am not wanting to troll for salmon as I do not have any trolling gear nor do I have any rod holders on my boat - I am just looking to cast for them for the time being. From reading the available posts on here and other forums, Platte Bay is the best place to go to cast for salmon, correct?
> To fish Platte bay, where is the best place to launch my boat?
> ...


Throw black, pink or white artic spinners or oslo's in the same colors


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Do not forget that the big lake can get dangerous in a short time. Search for the thread on what happed when the salmon were first planted in Lake Michigan when a storm came in in a short time.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Do you have a spare tire, hub with bearings, and the tools and knowledge to change same? I think I've done 3-4 bearings now for people standing on the side of the road with no idea what they were going to do to fix their problem.


----------



## fishin_noob (Jan 14, 2011)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Do you have a spare tire, hub with bearings, and the tools and knowledge to change same? I think I've done 3-4 bearings now for people standing on the side of the road with no idea what they were going to do to fix their problem.


I think the question should be have you checked, re greased/ replaced your bearings and seals. If you do that yearly then you shouldn't have too many roadside issues to worry about.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

True, but seals fail. I prefer to be able to get myself out of a fix then hope and wait for someone else to do it. 

I replace mine on the 215 every year, which is a PITA, and still had one go by July.


----------



## Clum (May 11, 2015)

Man, you guys are some negative nacys. lol


----------



## schmittoes (Mar 23, 2015)

I have a 2003 16 foot mirrocraft on a shorelander trailer that i have never replaced the bearings/seals. It only goes to and from the launch about a mile away from the house but im going to try to take it out on GTB this spring about a 50 mile drive. Is it easy to do? and do i just get the materials from west marine?


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Believe it or not I got about 18 years out of the set on my 14' trailer, used year round for duck hunting and steelhead fishing, dragged down two tracks and launched over sand and rock beaches without a dock, and had been to every great lake but Ontario. So if you don't have a problem, I would not go looking for one by opening them up. But I would carry a spare set and tools and know how to replace them.

One thing to do is look for grease on your rims and feel the hubs every time you tow. If the hubs are getting warm, you have bearing issues. If you're throwing grease, you have bigger issues.

Man, you guys are some negative nacys. lol Nope, just a realist. And I about got hit on a bike trail once by a "used to be attached to the trailer of a very nice Lund before it bailed" wheel on Lake Shore Drive between Holland and Grand Haven. Those wheels go a long way when they bail at 60...


----------



## danthebuilder (Nov 22, 2011)

~2 miles to the launch. Never had an issue until we did.


----------



## ncgreg (Dec 26, 2010)

Heres another believe it or not comment. When i see grease show up on the inside of the wheel, i never worry about it coz, with a brg buddy, when you grease the hub, you are getting the internal volume of the hub 100% packed with grease. The air, grease, and water is purged out thru the hub seal. So you only have grease and maybe a little water grease emulsion and no hidden air pockets. But and a big but here, i grease often!! 
If you dont grease often, dont try this!


----------

